# cnc router 3d design software



## Benjamin M88 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hello,

I'm looking for some new software for a cnc router. We currently use Enroute, but we want to get something better. We design closet, cabinets and furniture. I'm looking for something that supports dovetail drawers, allows for measurements to easily be changed, for production purposes. This is for at least 2D design. Easy to enter measurements, and has a drag and drop feature. Any advice?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Ben. I'm not a CNC user but I know a lot of our members that are are using Vectric. If you click on the CNC routing part of Router Forums> Router Forums > CNC Routing in the top left corner it will take you to that sub forum where you can look through the titles of past CNC threads. Which software is a question that gets asked with regularity.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

VCarve Pro is what we switched to after using enroute for a year, and we haven't regretted it a bit. If you want something that you can make 3D shapes in then Aspire it what you'll need. vectric.com 

4D


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to forums Ben..


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Ben,

Vcarve Pro is a good fit. With the new dovetial gadget you are homefree. I sent you a private. Message.

Bill


----------



## TRIPS (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi Bill,
I have been using ASPIRE 3.5 (Vectric) but had a problem in trying to get this program to do concaves, but unfortunately it would only do convex. A friend with the same machine as mine downloaded a program - ARTCAM for me & it is simple & easy to work. This program is available on the web as a demo. Maybe you should try it! Good Luck.


----------



## repabst (Aug 16, 2016)

There are various softwares for CNC routers like Sketchup, Turbocad and AutoCAD. While surfing on the internet, I found that using CNC mills is beneficial over CNC routers because a mill operates on torque and a router on RPM's. CNC mills can be used for metal cutting in metal printing process. Also, milling machines are typically far more rigid and more massive than routers. It will be more profitable to use CNC mills.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Ronnie,

Your behind times. Upgrade to Aspire 8.5 and get with the program. lol

HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Ben,

+1 what 4D and Bill said. They're 2 of the pros here.

HJ


----------

